
Show HN: A linear algebra library implemented entirely in Rust - AtheMathmo
https://github.com/AtheMathmo/rulinalg
======
AtheMathmo
Hey all!

Originally this library existed as a module within
[https://github.com/AtheMathmo/rusty-
machine](https://github.com/AtheMathmo/rusty-machine) but I've finally got
around to separating this from the machine learning stuff.

Despite being around for a while it is definitely still an early stage
library. I'm hoping that by separating it I can speed up development a little
and pull in some people who care about the linear algebra and not so much
machine learning.

I'd love to answer any questions about rulinalg or rusty-machine. I also
welcome any feedback.

